# Fire HD 8.9 demo tutorial every time I reregister.... how to turn that off?



## tuhraycee (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a student Prime account and my 'old faithful' account, so of course I deregister my old faithful non-Prime account frequently to take advantage of my Prime benefits. Every time I reregister I have to get through the new customer tutorial which is annoying. Is there a setting to turn that off?

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I don't understand why you don't just leave it registered to one account, but if you keep switching -- de-registering and re-registering your fire -- yes, I think every time you do that it's going to default to assuming that it's the first time you've used the device.


----------



## tuhraycee (Nov 26, 2012)

As I stated in the OP, I have a typical Amazon account that is non-Prime and another account, a student account registered to my student email (as required by Amazon) with Prime on it. I use my typical Amazon account for day to day shopping, browsing and general Amazon use but to get free streaming video, free monthly book loan, etc. I have to log out of my typical Amazon account (non Prime) and into the student account (Prime).

It seems like there should be a setting to turn off the tutorial since - judging by other posts on this board - I'm not the only one who logs out of one account (deregisters) and logs into another. I guess I'll email Amazon support....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I understand that you have two separate accounts.  I admit I don't really get why -- I'd probably just use the one that has the Prime access. 

But, as I said, as far as I know, if you are completely de-registering and re-registering your Fire to use one or the other account, I do think the welcome is going to come up each time the device thinks it's just been registered.

You see, de-registering is no big deal, but when you re-register, that removes all existing information from the device -- it's like a 'reset to factory'.  So as far as it knows, this is the first time it's ever been registered.  And so the user needs a brief tutorial so they know how to work the thing.  If there's a way to turn that off, I don't know it -- I'd guess it would be somewhere in settings.

If you just want to buy non-kindle stuff through the non-Amazon account, you don't need to do the thing with the registrations, though.  Just log in via the browser with the other account's credentials.  That shouldn't be a problem. 

Better yet, use two different browsers to log into the two different accounts. And then you can use both accounts at the same time, more or less.


----------



## tuhraycee (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't understand why, when I explained in plain English why I have two accounts, that you still don't understand my reasoning OR provide a helpful answer. I'm asking for help for a specific problem, yet you keep giving me responses that have nothing to do with my problem. When I reregister, again as I stated in my OP, it syncs to my already downloaded books and apps. So no, it is not like a reset to factory. Not when I use an existing account. 


For anyone else reading this who actually has an interest in this problem this was my response from Amazon:

"I am sorry at this time there is no way to disable to intro demo tutorial.We truly value this kind of input as it helps us shape, strengthen and improve the Kindle and Kindle apps and provide better service to our customers. 

Please be assured that we're continuously working hard to improve your Kindle experience. I have forwarded your request to the Kindle Development Team and they will carefully look into the implementing this feature soon. 

As with all of our products, we continue to make Kindle and Kindle apps better for customers with regular software updates. 

As soon as your request becomes available, we will definitely let you know about this through our website. 

Customer feedback like yours helps us continue to improve the service we provide, and we're glad you took time to write to us. 

Again, thank you so much for your feedback and we're always glad to help you if you need anything. 

We appreciate your patience and understanding."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tuhraycee--

Take a deep breath.  Ann did answer your question. 

As she said, on a Fire, when you de-register/re-register, the Fire assumes it is a new account/new device and there is no way to disable the tutorial.  And, Amazon provided you with the same information: there is no way to disable the tutorial.  The de-register/re-register works differently on Fires than it has in the past on eInk Kindles, where downloaded content registered to the original account remained available to the new account.  In that way, it is indeed like a "reset to factory."  (Even if not in all ways.)

And then she provided a possible work-around:  Leave the device registered, and for some of the things you do, log in to the other account through the browser.

Just because you didn't get the answer you wanted does not mean your question wasn't answered.  

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tuhraycee, I'm sorry my explanation wasn't clear. I trust Betsy's clarification helped.

I will relate this: My two Fires are registered to MY Amazon account. In two separate cases, people have used one or the other of them to order something via their OWN Amazon account. They used a browser (I have several installed as well as Silk) and logged into Amazon with their own credentials, ordered the item and then signed out. The device itself remained registered to my account. One can purchase just about anything this way. And, in fact, since kindle _books_ can be gifted, one could even purchase kindle content for a different account this way.

As some background for you: it is true that, in the very early years of Kindle, when all there were were eInk devices, one could switch easily between accounts and not lose content or anything else. There were parents who would use this aspect to maintain two accounts: one with books their kids had access to and one they did not. But, as the parent, they had access to both, so they could switch registration to load books either from the kids account or from their own account which might have more grown up content. This meant the ability to share books with their kids -- but not ones that were not age appropriate -- without having to have two separate devices for themselves. This was an important consideration when the thing cost $350 to $400! 

That is no longer the case.

For at least the last couple of years, the registration process triggers the deletion of any Amazon content already on the device. This is in accordance with the Terms of Service which is clear in saying a device can't be transferred with content intact. A lot of people WERE annoyed when they made the change; they argued, not unreasonably, that switching between two accounts when you own both of them shouldn't be a problem. But the change was made because there were also people selling kindles with Amazon purchased content intact: a clear violation of the ToS, but not one Amazon could do much about after the fact. So they made it so that it wouldn't work: as soon as a device is registered, any existing Amazon content is purged.

Of course, this also means that the new registration triggers a 'welcome' walk through; most people actually didn't mind about that so much as the loss of their content. I do think the change made it so many people didn't bother with the switching any more, for the most part. But devices are inexpensive enough now, that people who want to have separate accounts for different sorts of content, just buy two kindles and register them differently. 

Anyway, I hope you can figure out something that will work for you.


----------

